# front springs wont go down, 01400 code, etc...



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

04 allroad, came in with the front end on the ground. tested the front bags and found the left front leaking. strangely both front bags would deflate but i cant find a leak on the right front bag, cant sell the guy a bag i cant prove is bad.
anyways, replaced the bag, the system kept timing out for inflating. test compressor find out its only putting out 50psi so we get some garbage from arnott, the pump they send us was spray painted, missing all the insulation off of the main wires, and put out 60 psi. so junk.
we got another one(same place, stubborn boss) this one put out 150 psi(spec). installed it, got the system to pump up, and ran the adaption calibration(using vag com). after adapting i went to raise and lower the car to check operation and found that once i infalte the front bags they will not deflate. sets code 01400 for suspension regulation out of wack.
they will not deflate in output tests either, but the rears will deflate. the lines arent blocked as i can deflate them manually. from the ground the system will rise up to whatever level i pick but will not lower itself. it will also turn the warning light on after a few seconds of driving.
im thinking the valve block is bad and not releasing the front bags when its supposed to. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: front springs wont go down, 01400 code, etc... (megafreakindeth)*

also the left side tends to be 10mm lower in the value blocks at all times, probably why its setting the 01400 code since they arent responding as a group, but why?


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: front springs wont go down, 01400 code, etc... (megafreakindeth)*

Suspension control module ?


----------

